# Jetter Hose



## Mr Slate (Feb 7, 2010)

My 1/8'' and 1/4'' jetter hoses are due for replacement. The last time I purchased OEM ( General ) Anybody have a good online source for other brands that they would recomend ? Thanks


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

sutner has served me well.


----------



## Mr Slate (Feb 7, 2010)

Where do you buy ? Online or local source?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Alan J Coleman in Chicago, they ship any where in the world.


----------

